#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Hampson Russell 10.4.1

## andy920

I have HRS 10.4.1 installer. Anyone got the ********?

See More: Hampson Russell 10.4.1

----------


## mkan

Contact me mkan.geo90@gmail.com

----------


## prof_a13

could you please share?

----------


## zaytc

Please send for me

----------


## ipatah

please share the med*cine..

thanks

----------


## zaytc

Please share link to distribut Hampson Russell 10.4.1

----------


## andy920

HRS 10.4.1 installer. No ******** available....
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## zaytc

thanks. Now i've this installer and all distribute. But medic only for distribute HRS 10.3.2 and before

----------


## zaytc

Med for hrs 10.3.2 and before
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## zaytc

HRS 10.4.2 win
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
HRS 10.3.2 win
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
HRS 10.3.2 linux
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## andy920

Hi Zaytc how to access the down, it require access permission

----------


## yussy

Thanks

----------


## mohammedrafique

it is asking for permission

See More: Hampson Russell 10.4.1

----------


## mohammedrafique

Is it working on any MAc id ?

----------


## mohammedrafique

IS it working on any MAc ID ? please reply

----------


## zaytc

Hrs 10.4.2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

It's work only MAC in file
Lic noly for 10.3.2 not work om 10.4.1 and up

----------


## yussy

> Hrs 10.4.2
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



Thank you for the installer. Please re upload the 10.3.2 without restriction, access request

----------


## zaytc

HRS 10.3.2 re upload
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## yussy

> HRS 10.3.2 re upload
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you for the upload. Please re-upload just the installer. The first one is restricted.

----------


## medmake

use this lic for 10.4.2,no need change mac.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## corex

I have HSR 10.4.2 Full Original License. I would like to exchange with a new Software.
My Address: karencorex@gmail.com

----------


## mohammedrafique

it is asking for permission give to friend----142@gmail.com

----------


## mkyuksek

> use this lic for 10.4.2,no need change mac.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



it doesn't work. Could you re-upload the lic ? Thanks in advance

----------


## mkyuksek

> I have HSR 10.4.2 Full Original License. I would like to exchange with a new Software.
> My Address: karencorex@gmail.com



Hi Karen, 
I have emailed to you. it would greatly be appreciated if you help me out.
thanks in advance.

----------


## mkyuksek

> I have HSR 10.4.2 Full Original License. I would like to exchange with a new Software.
> My Address: karencorex@gmail.com



Hi Karen, 
I have emailed to you. it would greatly be appreciated if you help me out.


thanks in advance.See More: Hampson Russell 10.4.1

----------


## awer5

Please share Hampson Russell 10.5.0 installer .

----------


## EduardoRlc32

I have HRS 10.4.2 license. exchange for other current software.

----------


## yafattah

please share the med*cine..

thanks

----------


## Darcian

Hi to my brothers, 
                         i can't understand why in a community like this some people like to say i have this, i have that but i wan to sale, i gues if you want to sale you place is not here, i though we are here to help each other, i always share without asking anything in return and will never change my altitude to ask for money.

I can provide whatever software for who want it from *CGG and Petrel without MED*
 for now i have HR 10.4 and 10.5 to share for free. Please could someone help me with Paleoscan 2019.1 with MED. i have the installer but no MED.

----------


## biriant

> Hi to my brothers, 
>                          i can't understand why in a community like this some people like to say i have this, i have that but i wan to sale, i gues if you want to sale you place is not here, i though we are here to help each other, i always share without asking anything in return and will never change my altitude to ask for money.
> 
> I can provide whatever software for who want it from *CGG and Petrel without MED*
>  for now i have HR 10.4 and 10.5 to share for free. Please could someone help me with Paleoscan 2019.1 with MED. i have the installer but no MED.



I a gree with you

----------


## riazalijatoi

I have Hampson Russel HRS 10.6, tNavigator 2020.1, RMS TEMPEST 2020, Paleoscan 2020, Schlumberger Eclipse 2020, 2019, 2018, Petromod 2019, OFM 2019, RMS 2019 V11, CMG 2019, IPM V11, PVTSim Nova 1.3.
contact. riazalijatoi@gmail.com

----------


## EduardoRlc32

Hampson Russell 10.5 and 10.6 for exchange contact me.   leumpet32@gmail.com

----------


## riazalijatoi

I have
Hampson Russel HRS 10.6 and 10.4.2
tNavigator 2020.1
RMS TEMPEST 2020
Paleoscan 2020
Schlumberger Eclipse 2020, 2019, 2018
IHS Subpump 2020
Pipesim 2019.1
Petromod 2019
Petrel 2018.2
OFM 2019
Roxar RMS 2019 V11
CMG 2019
IPM V11
IP 4.5.5
Rokdoc 6.6
GE Solutions for ESP Design
Rodstar 3.2.3
PVTSim Nova 1.3.
Software exchange contact. riazalijatoi@gmail.com

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## whery

i have HRS 10.5。contact me！ whery@foxmail.com

----------


## whery

I have HRS 10.6, demand exchange techlog 2019 or cmg2020 or petromod 2020! contack me whery@foxmail.com

----------


## biriant

Please share the installation HRS_v10.5 or higher. I will make the med***** for you

----------


## whery

i have
techlog 2016 2017 2018
OFM 2019 2018
pipesim 2019.3 2020
olga 2019 2020
hrs 10.6 10.5
jason 10.1
pergeos 2019 2020
stimplan 8
gohfer 9.1 9.0
petrel 2019 2018
geolog 2019
gocad 2019
eclipse 2020 2019 2018
opendect 6.6 6.4
avzio 2020 2019
isight earth 3.5
BasinMode 2014
CMG 2020 2019
DNV GL AS Phast Safety 8.22 8.0
Fracman 7.8 7.7
Fracpro PT 2019 2018
Schlumberger vista 2019 2015 2020
Geoeast 3.6
Geomodeling VVA 2019 2018
IHS ******* 2019
IP 2020 2019
IPM Suite 11
JewelSuite 2018
JewelSuite Subsurface Modeling 2019
Kappa workstation 5.3 5.2
KLSeis Ⅱ
TNavigator 2020 2019
geoteric 2019 2020
RocDoc 2020 2019
PaleoScan 2020 2019
paradigm suite 2019
Ptromod 2020 2019
Roxar RMS 2020 2019
EPOffice 2020


geovationnew 2013
DSG10 ep 4.04
Tempest 2020
OpenFlow Suite 2020
IHS SubPUMP 2020 v1.0
Landmark EDT 5000.16 and Landmark EDT 5000.14
Sysdrill 11
Weatherford Field Office Suite 2020
Calsep PVTsim Nova 5
Schlumberger Plug-in
Visage 2018 2016 2015
Intersect 2015
Kinetix 2018 2016 2015（Mangrove）


If you are interested, you can contact me at lzstz@foxmail.com, we can communicate friendly.See More: Hampson Russell 10.4.1

----------


## SK8samii

Hi, I am a student and HR is a excellent tool for me.
My email adress: samuelmartinezl350@gmail.com

----------


## moh84

Hi everyone,

I need Techlog 2021

----------


## maheswar

Do you have licence for HRS 10.3.2 linux. Very urgent please.

----------

